# what to use for stripers?



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I have access to a private lake thats been stocked with them for over 20 years.I know that the main part of the lake is 25 to 38 feet deep.I have a new color fish finder an mark what I believe are schools of stripers.The yellow arches are bigger fish and there are many of them in the schools.How and what would you use to try to catch them? I have only heard of using shad or shiners.HELP?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I was going to say troll big live shad for them. I've caught them on topwater poppers when they were busting baitfish before sunup and after sunset.
I've also caught them tightlining shrimp on the bottom with no weight for catfish. I've read of people catching them tightlining liver.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I've never seen them busting topwater yet.I know they catch them on liver at buckeye lake.So far I've tried trolling crank baits with no luck.They seem to be in 18 to 22 feet of water.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

I've been having very decent luck latley cast netting bluegill from the shores of the pond they are in. Then I get in the boat, find the school, and drop the bluegill right in it. The bluegill are small, 4 - 6 inches, hooked right through the lip, with a small sinker 12 - 18 inches up. It seems to be very effective. If anyone remembers the post I had earlier this year about the pond I could'nt catch them in. Well this is the method I've been using latly on that pond. The livers on a bobber also work good. A fishing buddy once told me that baitfish used from the body of water you are fishing is always the best bait. The reason why is because these baitfish are arch enemies with the predatorial fish in that body of water, and instinctivly panic when they see these other fish. The added panic and movement of these baitfish just make the bigger fish more interested. I don't know if this is true, but seems to be working very good. Thanks and good fishing.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

are they stripers or hybrd stripers. if they are stripers i would try super slow trolling 4 inch twister tails with a big jig head make sure it does not hit the bottom keep it 4 feet off the bottom . or try trolling bombers. drifting creek chubs and worms. if they are hybrd striper try chicken liver or night crawlers on the bottom. try casting smaller shad type baits at sufaceing schools like 2-3 inch bait try jiging night crawlers were you know they are schooling on the bottom . try trolling shad raps/smaller sized bombers / husky jerks. and other cranks


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

The average life span of hybrid striped bass is 5 to 6 years
This is more similar to white bass than to striped bass
which have been reported up to 30 to 40 years old . Hum what r they hybrids or real stripers ?


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

ur right,,its always better for that reason,,,,,,,,, but the gilll and trolling live shad is thedeal,,, even big Cory will tell ya,,,,,,, Ive been wanting to catch one to try a new recipe,,but just havent had the luck laltely,,,, I guess if I were just throwin them back ,,,I couldnt keep em off the line! oh well !


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

I just watched an In-Fisherman on Monday and they were nailing huge strippers, whippers and whitties all on a Berkley (of course since they pimp them out like no tomorrow) white fluke rigged on a weighted wide gap hook. They had some really nice fish as usual, you could give that a whirl. The show will probably run on TOC again this week would be my guess if you wanted to check it out.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I popped a few stripers at Kiser Lake on a worm harness/slip rig with a 1/2 ounce weight. They liked it when I made very large up/down motion while on a medium retieve. These are little buggers (12-15 inches) that the state just stocked, but I think they will get big in there fast!

Stripers can be caught on lots of different baits - just depends on conditions and the area. Drifting live shad works for me & you pick up some nice bonus fish!!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

I have had huge success with the Walley Assasin's. In the lake you are fishing you could set a slow drift (maybe w/ a sock) and drift over the school.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

When I was stationed in Las Vegas, we used to catch stripers from Lake Mead and from the Colorado River by Bullhead City with pieces of cut anchovie. The problem around here would be finding someplace that sells bags of whole, frozen 'chovies. Another great lure when they're busting on the surface is a zara spook. Keep it skipping like a fleeing shad and hold on tight! Castmasters work well, too! The best luck I've ever had with wipers was at the base lake at Offutt AFB in Omaha, NE, right before I was stationed here in Dayton. There was one particular spot, an inlet by the stables. (No, the water didn't come from the direction of the stables.) If I made long casts diagonally across the inlet flow with my ultralight and a 1/16 oz shad grub and let it sink, I could crawl it across the flow and sometimes it would get hammered and the race was on! It's fun trying to stop a wiper of 16 to 22 inches on 4 lb test in open water. I ended up catching about 15 or 16 there over the space of about 3 weeks in August and September of 1995. I only took 5 home, as a welcome surprise meal for the guy who was letting me stay with him after I had closed out our house on base. He appreciated it because he was in the middle of writing his graduation thesis at UNO. We grilled 'em whole with sweet corn and a packet of sliced potatoes, onions and peppers. Which reminds me, I need to go get some breakfast!


----------

